# Proof that lizards rule the world - Illuminati confirmed



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2016)

Makes perfect sense... most Illuminati theories are based off of Wilson novels, so why not tie in Adams as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lol....the shape shifting lizard alien theory almost made me ruin my computer when I first read it. I was drinking a cup of green tea at the time.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 11, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> And here are Osiris and Isis (the Widow) as snakes.   The similarity with Fuxi and Nuwa is remarkable.



I think you forget that they are symbols, not to be taken as litteral representations. When we start doing litteral interpretations rather than symbolic we tend to get lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## SimonM (Oct 11, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Still it seems odd that ancient Egyptians and ancient Chinese both thought that the founders of their civilizations were serpents.



Why would that be odd? I see it as indication that they both have found the same underlaying truth, best expressed in this symbolic way. 

The King and the Queen have a serpent (dragon/snake) lower half and a human upper half. Doesn't that tell you anything?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## coachn (Oct 11, 2016)

> Still it seems odd _that ancient Egyptians and ancient Chinese both thought that the founders of their civilizations were serpents_.


_But not as odd as anyone actually thinking that this conclusion of yours is one that has any basis in reality whatsoever._

I offer this to all who read your comment:  



After you perpend the meme, consider this: *if I called you a Lion, would I be lying or speaking a truth?*

Your past example of literal thinking tells me that you would actually believe that you were being called "a lion", rather than me telling you that through my eyes I see that you had "the qualities of a lion".

*Any picture of these leaders depicted as having serpent's tails does no imply that they were serpents themselves.*   That conclusion is unfounded conjecture based upon symbolic illiteracy.  It is not "just your interpretation" and therefore acceptable.  To be valid, interpretations must in some way be supported by premises that are well-founded.

The picture communicates that the leaders depicted had specific qualities that their culture associated with serpents or the mythos of their culture that involve well known characters that have serpent tails that were important for their population who viewed the picture to continually be reminded of visually, since they were in most likely illiterate, even to some degree.

*Symbolic illiteracy is the bane of our Craft and all those who masquerade as its interpreters.*


----------



## SimonM (Oct 11, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I see where you are going.  You are suggesting that there may have been 2 serpents in the Garden of Eden.


That would be the gnostic way of looking at it. Another view is this:
http://www.hermetics.org/solis/solis4.html


----------



## coachn (Oct 11, 2016)

> ...but why are so many gods depicted as serpents.   Most humans avoid serpents, and to call someone a snake is to be quite derogatory...  What is going on?


What's going on is symbolic illiteracy coupled with mythological ignorance.

First, Oriental mythology consider snakes a subclass of dragons.  In the east, dragons are looked upon with favor.  They symbolize peace, fertility, good fortune, immortality and host of other good things, depending upon context. 

Secondly, it was not until the high priests of YHWY mythology, a male centric faith, launched its propaganda program on the goddess religions of the middle east (you know the Garden in Eden tale), that serpents began to be looked at with disfavor.  This disfavor has only been around since then.  Prior to this, serpents were looked upon favorably.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2016)

coachn said:


> econdly, it was not until the high priests of YHWY mythology, a male centric faith, launched its propaganda program on the goddess religions of the middle east (you know the Garden in Eden tale), that serpents began to be looked at with disfavor. This disfavor has only been around since then. Prior to this, serpents were looked upon favorably.


Very true!


----------



## coachn (Oct 11, 2016)

> These cannot be the serpents that I occasionally see in my garden.   A bite from those can be fatal.


You are confusing Myth with Reality, again.


----------



## coachn (Oct 11, 2016)

> Modern humans are much more intelligent than those ancestors that built various enormous stone structures - often with great precision.
> 
> Thus we can ignore any ancient records that disagree with our beliefs.


LOL!  If anything, you are consistent.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 12, 2016)

I've always took it to mean that the people in power "changed the color of their skin" once in office.

Now I'm thinking they are real lizards!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Modern humans are much more intelligent than those ancestors that built various enormous stone structures - often with great precision.


More technologically advanced, but not more intelligent.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Now I'm thinking they are real lizards!


Lol....I'm with you.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> What is going on?



Symbolism.  Serpents coil.  Curves symbolize time.  Our degrees depict the phases of a human life.  A coil that goes around more than one symbolizes more than one human lifespan.  So it means either immortality in the form of living a long life or immortality in the form of immunity from death.  Sounds like a natural feature of ancient deities to me.


----------



## coachn (Oct 12, 2016)

> > You are confusing Myth with Reality, again.
> 
> 
> Modern humans are much more intelligent than those ancestors that built various enormous stone structures - often with great precision.
> ...





Warrior1256 said:


> More technologically advanced, but not more intelligent.


He was being sarcastic Bro. Warrior.  He was putting the previous post down.  He uses the royal "we" claiming that "we" can ignore what we don't agree with when he is actually implying that "we" can't understand humans much more intelligent than us.

I agree that some of "us" can't understand humans much more intelligent than us.  However it is not about modern humans versus ancient humans.  It is about individual humans who have yet to do the Work to lay foundations of understanding regarding what has been left behind without tripping themselves up in flights of fancy founded in symbolic illiteracy and mythological ignorance.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2016)

coachn said:


> He was being sarcastic Bro. Warrior. He was putting the previous post down. He uses the royal "we" claiming that "we" can ignore what we don't agree with when he is actually implying that "we" can't understand humans much more intelligent than us.


Misunderstood, my bad.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 13, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> So why pairs of serpents?  Are there 2 timelines?



Easy enough to think of symbolic meanings for that.  Male and female.  Before and after birth.  Before and after death.  In the physical realm and in the spiritual realm.  Looks more cool when drawn that way.  If spoken in ancient Coptic Egyptian the words rhyme or alliterate nicely.   Oops, my quill slipped and I doubled the image.  I tried to erase the earlier version off the papyrus but it's still visible.  Since two heads are better than one, two snakes must also be better than one.  The priests chant Snake, snake" at one point in the ceremony and so I drew two.  Two legs, two snakes.


----------



## coachn (Oct 13, 2016)

> The history of the human race is a lot more complicated than assumed.


And a lot more simplistic than assumed by many.





> If you want to look into that you might like to consider:
> 
> - what are the Annedotus?
> - what does that name mean?
> - where do they appear in Freemasonry?


However, if you wish to forestall fantastical foragings into things that have nothing to do with the actual history of humankind, rather than being distracted and diverted by the mythology of the Greeks or the fabrication of zealous Freemasonic ritual writers, you might want to take your travels toward things that shall better ground you, rather than encourage you to take Icarusian flights of fancy on Daedalus wings.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 13, 2016)

How symbolic is this lizard thing?  People seem to instinctively fear snakes.  Is there some sort of hysteria that crazy people actually think there are lizards, or is this somehow symbolic in they think those in charge are as unfeeling as snakes?  I've mostly thought discussion of lizard people were references to the TV show V.

I guess it's the same as zombie references.  Zombies are people who don't think.  Which seems to translate to people who disagree with whoever is speaking.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> In Haiti people can be made into zombies as punishment - by use of poison from the puffer fish.  The zombies can be used as slave labor.
> 
> http://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2012/10/zombies-voodoo-and-pufferfish.html
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/strange-creatures/zombie1.htm


so only in Haiti huh?  that's called myth its not real


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2016)

eye witness accounts are the least reliable type of accounts/.  My aunt once told me while she was on a Church Mission in south America that a couple buses collided on a Mtn road and rolled down a hill and the town came together to pray during recovery operations and miraculously everyone was healed, people whose necks were snapped around went back right and all was well.......that's when I knew my aunt had lost it, she believed that there were now a village full of what are essentially zombies in South America


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> How symbolic is this lizard thing?



There are those that truly believe the shapeshifting alien lizard theories. And at least one author getting rich from them.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> There are those that truly believe the shapeshifting alien lizard theories. And at least one author getting rich from them.


Yeah, I've read about him, this is where I first encountered this ridiculous theory. I saw where he packed in 6,000 people to hear him talk. It's hard to believe that there are that many silly people in one area.


----------



## coachn (Oct 15, 2016)

> It probably has not escaped attention that the Widow Isis, while usually depicted as a human is also frequently depicted as a cobra.   For example:


Tell us "why".


----------

